# Calculations Made Easy



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

If you want quick and easy calculations to build shelves, book cases or tables, go to the web sight I have listed. 

Router Workshop: Home

All you need to do is scroll down to where it reads Dynamic Project Calculator. Click on it and will automatically download to your computer. You put in the demensions you want your project to be and it will automatically calculate your measurements and the materials needed to do the job. There is no charge. You may have to give your email address, but you do not have to subscribe to anything else. 

This provides for you (example) if you were to build a book case 60" by 48" the exact amount all of your boards will have to be. You just put your width, length and height you want the project to be and it gives you the measurements very quickly.

Give it a try, pretty simple.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Frank; Looks interesting, Frank. My only objection would be that the process of thinking through a project in order to determine lengths etc., is a very important part of the development of the plan. If I delegate the scut work to a computer, there's a really good chance that I'm going to overlook a design detail that's crucial. As time consuming as it is, I still sort of enjoy the mental exercise of manually drwg. a plan and working out the construction details.
For something like flooring, framing, etc., there's definitely a place for computerized take-offs. For one-off 'furniture'?...the jury's still out.
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

You are more than right on what you are thinking, however if it happens to be a quick box like item it might be helpful. I only suggested this site as I have seen a lot of beginners, such as I struggle a bit. And this gives you suggested cut offs for inside shelves and such. Again, you are right if you want to have some special details.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Actually, Frank, on second thought, it might be a great backup for checking the manual takeoff. I'd like to have a tenner for every time I've forgotten to account for a multiple part...account for the first piece, then ignore the other three that match.


----------

